# Goodwood Audi Hospitality - HELP ?



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey everyone, I responded to a post somewhere on the forum regarding a place at the Audi hospitality lunch in Goodwood house on Sunday and have now found out I cant go but have manager to delete the email I got confirming and really need to contact whoever it was to let them know so they can offer it elsewhere..........

Can anyone help ?

Gary


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

PM with info sent.


----------

